# My services Netflix & YouTube tv not working



## tarheel115 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just set this device up and I can't get Netflix or youtube tv to work under my services. Netflix shows the app under my services but won't search of any shows. Youtube tv app won't show as an option to add to my services but the app opens under android tv home.
Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Did you log in to your accounts?


----------



## adampower (2 mo ago)

Have you asked for stuff help?


----------



## Gemparadiak (9 mo ago)

I dunno how to fix Netflix in your case. I always face a similar problem, and it’s getting annoying. I don’t see any point in paying for their subscription since the app doesn’t work for me most of the time, and I don’t know how to fix it. My friends suggest I substitute Netflix with this site — ดูหนังออนไลน์ พากย์ไทย ซับไทย HD ดูหนังฟรี ไม่มีโฆษณา. But it doesn’t seem like having all the TV series that Netflix does.
Speaking of YouTube TV, I’ve fixed it by using another credit card to pay for my subscription. It worked for me. So, you can also try it.


----------

